# CUPS: problemi stampa fronte retro [Risolto]

## rb34

Da qualche tempo ho aggiornato il sistema, e non riesco più a stampare fronte retro.

Ho una stampante HP k5400 che fa fronte retro automatico, e prima avevo selezionato formato carta a4, e double sided printing su long side, e tutto funzionava.

Ora, cups mi dice che quei valori per le opzioni sono in conflitto, e accetta il double sided printing solo se scelgo un formato che si chiama "A4 autoduplex". Ma così mi ritrovo la stampa fronte corretta, ma quella retro scritta a specchio, cioè da destra verso sinistra!  :Smile: 

Ho cups 1.3.11-r1, ghostscript-gpl 8.71-r1, ho tolto i driver foomatic-* perché non riuscivo più a stampare.

Ma quale combinazione di opzioni dovrei usare, per stampare fronte retro?

----------

## rb34

Dopo lungo tempo, sono riuscito a trovare la soluzione, che pure non era così complicata (certo, a saperla): il problema, con mio stupore, era di ghostscript-gpl 8.71-r1, che incasinava il retro delle pagine nel fronte/retro. 

La 8.71-r6, che peraltro era mascherata, funziona bene. La 9.00, mascherata pure lei, invece, ha un altro problema, già riportato da altri.

----------

